# Ryzen 5800X/5900X - Scythe Mugen 5 (PCGH), Fuma 2 oder AF Brocken 2 weiternutzen



## Mosed (17. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
um gezielter auf das Thema CPU-Kühlung eingehen zu können separiere ich diesen Punkt mal von meinem Thema zur Gesamt-PC-Zusammenstellung. Ich werde dort dann hierauf verlinken.

Ich plane Anfang nächsten Jahres auf den Ryzen 5800X oder 5900X umzusteigen.

Erst angedacht habe ich den Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH zu nehmen, habe aber mittlerweile Bedenken, dass der zweite Lüfter hinten zu dicht am hinteren Gehäuselüfter sitzt und dies nicht nur die allgemeine Abluft aus dem Gehäuse negativ beeinflusst, sondern auch eventuell zu Störgeräuschen führt, weil der eine Lüfter den nächsten direkt anbläßt.
Gehäuse ist ein Fractal Define R6 USB-C.

Daher die Überlegung einen anderen Kühler zu nehmen. Ich möchte nicht übertakten und mir ist ein sehr leiser PC wichtig. Bei Spielen darf das Luftrauschen natürlich vernehmbar sein, aber auch da nicht "zu laut". 

Folgende Kühler habe ich Alternativ gerade im Fokus:
- Scythe Mugen 5 (Normalversion)
- Scythe Fuma 2

Alternativ könnte ich auch den jetzt vorhandenen Alpenföhn Brocken 2 weiternutzen. Der Lüfter ist aber natürlich auch bald 8 Jahre alt...
Da könnte man natürlich sonst auch einen neuen Lüfter draufsetzen (Wärmeleitpaste, sowie das AM4 Mounting kit bräuchte ich auch).


Was sagen denn die erfahrenen Nutzer und Experten hier dazu?  Bringt es überhaupt merklich etwas den Brocken 2 zu ersetzen und falls ja, eher Mugen 5 oder Fuma 2?


----------



## Schori (17. Dezember 2020)

Habe den Mugen 5 PCGH in einem Define R5 und zwischen CPU- und Gehäuselüfter sind nur ca. 3 cm Platz. Störgeräusche gibt es keine.


----------



## Mosed (18. Dezember 2020)

ok, es gibt halt auch Fälle, wo es durch den geringen Abstand zu Geräuschen kommt durch die Verwirbelungen.
Vermutlich schwer vorhersagbar...

Finde es schwer einzuschätzen, ob ein Kühlerupgrade merklich was bringt, da der Broken 2 eventuell eher zu Schwach ist für einen leisen Betrieb oder es eher nur 3° Unterschied ausmachen würde...


----------



## Apfelkind (19. Dezember 2020)

Also, bei mir ist es mit dem hinteren Lüfter auch sehr eng und ich musste ihn ein paar mm höher setzen, weil da ein passiv Kühler des MB sitzt aber zusätzliche Geräusche kann ich bei mir nicht feststellen.
Im Gegenteil: In meinem Wahn dachte ich echt, ich könnte ruhig mal den ja eigentlich gelobten Boxed Kühler zum 3800X nutzen. 
Die Geräuschkulisse habe ich genau 2 Tage ertragen, dann hab ich den Mugen 5 bestellt und verfalle fast schon in einen meditativen Zustand ob dieser Stille. 
Und 10-20° kühler ist der Prozessor ganz nebenbei auch noch.


----------



## Mosed (19. Dezember 2020)

Das klingt doch ganz gut.

Ich habe mir mal die Historie der Lüftertests angeschaut. Die Randbedingungen haben sich in der Zeit sicher geändert, aber der Mugen 5 hat seit 2017 immer die selben Werte, sollte also als Vergleichsbasis gut nutzbar sein.


10.2017

*CPU-Kühler**CPU-Temp. (100 / 75 / 50%)**Lautheit (100 / 75 / 50%)*Alpenföhn Brocken 253,8 / 57,7 / 64,6 °C0,8 / 0,2 / 0,1 SoneScythe Mugen 552,1 / 53,6 / 59,4 °C0,9 / 0,3 / 0,1 Sone
Der Brocken 2 wurde auf einem Xeon E5 mit 150W TDP geprüft.

01.2021

*CPU-Kühler**CPU-Temp. (100 / 75 / 50%)**Lautheit (100 / 75 / 50%)*Scythe Fuma 249,5 / 52,8 / 61,7 °C1,1 / 0,4 / 0,1 SoneScythe Mugen 552,1 / 53,6 / 59,4 °C0,9 / 0,3 / 0,1 Sone

In dem Vergleichsartikel von PCGH bezüglich Standard und PCGH-Edition ist die Maximallautstärke des Mugen 5 allerdings mit 0,8 Sone angegeben.
Die PCGH Edition mit maximal 0,3 Sone.

Die Temperaturunterschiede zum Broken 2 liegen also bei maximal 5 °C. Bei der Lautstärke bis 50% sind alle Standard-Ausführungen gleich, bei 75-100% der Broken leicht führend und der Fuma am "lautesten" (ohne auf die Kühlleistung zu schauen).

Ich habe auch mal den Lautstärketest mit meinem Rechner gemacht. < 75% kann ich am Schreibtisch sitzend keine Lüfter vom PC hören. Bei 75% scheint die Hörschwelle zu sein. Wenn ich wie jetzt darauf achte würde ich sagen, dass ich den Brocken 2 Lüfter wahrnehmen kann. Bei 87,5% höre ich ganz klar das Lüfterrauschen und das wäre "zu laut" für Office-Betrieb. (Ich habs halt gerne leise in der Freizeit Abends , tagsüber beim Arbeiten bzw. mit Kind ist es schon laut genug.  )

Schwierig da was genaues zu sagen, aber demnach sollte der Lüfter im Office-Betrieb nicht lauter als 0,3 Sone sein. Kann das echt sein?  Wobei das ja eh alle Kühler schaffen.


Demnach sollte der Brocken 2 auch mit den neuen CPUs klarkommen. Mugen 5 und Fuma 2 schaffen halt die selbe Kühlleistung bei mind. 25% weniger Drehzahl und weniger Lautheit.
Möchte ich die Maximallautstärke allgemein reduzieren bietet sich ganz klar der Scyte Mugen 5 PCGH an mit seinen max 0,3 Sone.
Der normale Mugen 5 und der Fuma 2 würden die maximale Kühlleistung des Brocken 2 aber auch bei deutlich weniger Lautheit erreichen, müssten halt mit einer passenden Lüfterkurve eingestellt werden.

Im Falle des Brocken 2 müsste ich AM4 Mounting Kit und Wärmeleitpaste kaufen und hoffen, dass der Lüfter noch länger hält (oder dann halt tauschen).
Welcher der drei anderen jetzt mein Favourit für ein Upgrade ist, ist aber noch nicht klar. Wobei mich beim Mugen 5 PCGH nur etwas der Abstand zum hinteren Gehäuselüfter stört, sonst würde der ja gut passen. Aber wenn die meisten keine Probleme mit dem haben....


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst ja erstmal den Bocken 2 ausprobieren und ggf. einen zweiten Lüfter hinten am Kühler ergänzen. Würde das nicht auch die Kühlleistung erhöhen? Falls ein Abstand zwischen hinterem CPU-Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter problematisch sein sollte, kann mensch den Gehäuselüfter auch außen an der Rückwand anbringen. Das würde mensch eh nicht sehen ...


----------



## Mosed (19. Dezember 2020)

Das würde die Kühlleistung eventuell leicht erhöhen, aber nicht die Lautstärke reduzieren/gleich halten. 

Einfach ausprobieren geht ja eh nicht, weil ich weder Wärmeleitpaste noch das AM4 Mountint kit habe. Also einen Invest muss ich auf jeden Fall tätigen.


----------



## Apfelkind (19. Dezember 2020)

Alle Kühler, die hier im Gespräch sind, werden mit dem 5900X klar kommen. Beim Brocken wird er halt etwas wärmer werden aber immer noch im akzeptablen Bereich. ich habe den Mugen 5 PCGH auch mit dem wissen gekauft, kommendes Jahr auf den 5900X zu wechseln (es sei denn, Zen4 wird doch keinen neuen Sockel benötigen).


----------



## Mosed (19. Dezember 2020)

Ja, das denke ich jetzt auch.
Ich tendiere nur dazu einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen anstatt nochmal Geld in den Alten zu stecken. So teuer sind die anvisierten Kühler dann ja auch nicht. 
Vielleicht lasse ich es dann doch drauf ankommen mit dem Mugen 5 PCGH. Der ist ja definitiv sehr leise...


----------



## Apfelkind (19. Dezember 2020)

Da lässt du nichts drauf ankommen, der ist sehr gut, wenn er bei dir rein passt.


----------



## facehugger (19. Dezember 2020)

Mach was du willst. Ich werde meinen Brocken 2 auf jeden Fall am geplanten 5900X ausprobieren.

Das Kit bekommt man für kleines Geld und mit dem übertakteten i7-4770k ist er auch gut klargekommen.

Bei sehr leisem Betrieb. In meinem Fall wären das: 88W TDP vs. 105W TDP. Ich seh da kein Problem...

Gruß


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (19. Dezember 2020)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das würde die Kühlleistung eventuell leicht erhöhen, aber nicht die Lautstärke reduzieren/gleich halten.
> Einfach ausprobieren geht ja eh nicht, weil ich weder Wärmeleitpaste noch das AM4 Mountint kit habe. Also einen Invest muss ich auf jeden Fall tätigen.


Mh, also ich hätte gedacht, dass ein zweiter Lüfter einen ähnlichen Effekt hätte wie beim Standard Mugen 5 und dessen PCHG-Variante. Bei letzterem drehen die 2 Lüfter, um eine bessere Kühlleistung zu erzielen, dennoch langsamer als bei der eine der Standardversion. Der PCGH ist dadurch auch leiser.


Mosed schrieb:


> Ja, das denke ich jetzt auch.
> Ich tendiere nur dazu einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen anstatt nochmal Geld in den Alten zu stecken. So teuer sind die anvisierten Kühler dann ja auch nicht.
> Vielleicht lasse ich es dann doch drauf ankommen mit dem Mugen 5 PCGH. Der ist ja definitiv sehr leise...


Der Neugier halber habe ich gerade mal nach dem Preis des Mounting-Kits für den Brocken 2 geschaut. Z.B. bei Caseking kostet es 4,78 €.





						Alpenföhn AM4 Mounting-Kit für Brocken-Serie
					

Sockel-AM4 Befestigungskit für die Brocken-Kühler von Alpenföhn, Einfache Installation mit werkzeuglosen Schrauben




					www.caseking.de


----------



## Mosed (19. Dezember 2020)

Beim Mugen 5 PCGH wird von einem schnelleren Lüfter auf zwei etwas langsamere gewechselt. Die Kühlleistung bleibt dadurch gleich, aber die Lautheit nimmt ab. Also nicht die Kühlleistung wird gesteigert, sondern die Lautheit reduziert.

Beim Broken 2 kann man mit einem zweiten Lüfter also auch entweder die Kühlleistung leicht erhöhen, wenn man die Lüfter nicht langsamer drehen lässt oder man lässt die zwei Lüfter dann etwas langsamer drehen ---> also leiser bei gleicher Kühlleistung.


Ja, das Mounting Kit kostet nicht viel. Klar wäre Mounting Kit + Wärmeleitpaste günstiger als ein neuer Kühler.


----------



## Matze135 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hat das schon jemand mit dem Broken 2 Ausprobiert ?
Bin da auch gerade am Überlegen. Will mir auch eine 5900x kaufen und den Broken vielleicht Behalten.
Das Mounting Kit hab ich schon hier liegen. Jetzt muß nur der CPU mal Lieferbar sein


----------



## Mosed (29. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du das Mounting Kit eh schon hast und auch Wärmeleitpaste würde ich es einfach ausprobieren. Gekühlt bekommt der Broken 2 den sicher - der hat ja auch früher schon CPUs mit höherer TDP gekühlt bekommen.

Ich werde vermutlich primär umsteigen, um einfach mal was Neueres und noch leiseres einzubauen. Bedenken bzgl Kühlung habe ich nach meinem Vergleich oben nicht mehr.


----------



## ich111 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass das vor allem unter Teillast nur auf die verwendeten Lüfter (sowohl Modell als auch Verschleiß) und die Lüftersteuerung ankommt.


----------



## <Phoenix> (29. Dezember 2020)

Habe den Fuma 2 auf meinem 5800X. Totaler Overkill. Aber auch geil


----------



## Bebo24 (29. Dezember 2020)

Also wenn Du Dir einen neuen CPU-Kühler kaufen willst, dann würde ich Dir persönlich den Fuma 2 empfehlen. Ich bin mit meinem Fuma (1) sehr zufrieden. Kühlt gut und leise. Wobei mir die mitgelieferten Lüfter - die an sich nicht schlecht sind - einen Tick zu laut waren (leises Klackern) und die Lüfter gegen Noctua NF-P12 1300 redux getauscht habe. Alternativ wäre wohl auch ein NF-A12x25 als Austauschlüfter interessant, aber leider recht teuer.


----------



## <Phoenix> (29. Dezember 2020)

Da stimmte ich zu. Die Lüfter am FUMA 2 sind auch nicht gerade Leisetreter


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Habe den Fuma 2 auf meinem 5800X. Totaler Overkill. Aber auch geil



Wie sind denn deine Temperaturen?



<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Da stimmte ich zu. Die Lüfter am FUMA 2 sind auch nicht gerade Leisetreter



Die wurden doch in einigen Tests relativ gut gemessen.
Sollen angeblich selbst bei Volllast immer noch angenehm leise sein.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Bebo24 (30. Dezember 2020)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Die wurden doch in einigen Tests relativ gut gemessen.
> Sollen angeblich selbst bei Volllast immer noch angenehm leise sein.


Die Lüfer an meinem Fuma waren auch insgesamt recht gut. Aber es geht mir auch nicht um die Maximallautstärke der Lüfer, sondern um deren Geräusche wenn man sie stark runterregelt, wie es im Alltag ja auch meist der Fall ist. Und da haben zumindest meine Lüfter leider ein leichtes Klackergeräusch (wahrscheinlich vom Lüfterlager) gehabt. Die Noctuas (NF-P12x25 1300 redux) die ich jetzt habe, zeigen absolut keine Nebengeräusche und sind wahrscheinlich auch einen Tick wirkungsvoller (also bezüglich Luftdurchsatz/Drehzahl) als die mitgelieferten von Scythe. Der Noctua NF-A12x25 soll da sogar laut Tests noch um Einiges besser sein, aber der ist mit ca. 30 Euro pro Lüfter auch extrem teuer und den gibt es leider auch nur in diesen (in meinen Augen scheußlichen) rot-braun-Farbtönen von Noctua.


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2020)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Die wurden doch in einigen Tests relativ gut gemessen.
> Sollen angeblich selbst bei Volllast immer noch angenehm leise sein.



Ist vielleicht auch Geschmackssache, aber 1,1 Sone ist nicht mehr angenehm leise, allerdings auch nicht laut. 
Oder anders: Bei größer/gleich 75% Lüfterdrehzahl müsste man den Fuma 2 aus einem sonst leisten PC raushöhren können und bei 100% ist der auf jeden Fall klar hörbar.
Für Spielebetrieb wäre das angemessen/in Ordnung, für Leerlauf (mir) zu laut.

Laut PCGH Messung ist bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ja der Mugen 5 etwas besser, erst bei > 50% spielt der Fuma 2 seine Stärke aus. Aber in Normalbetrieb braucht man dessen Kühlleistung wohl eher nicht.


----------



## <Phoenix> (30. Dezember 2020)

Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Temperaturen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folgendes Szenario:
Lüfter aus, PC im IDLE.
Spontan maximale Last auf der CPU. Temperaturen gehen auf 90°C --> Lüfter gehen aus dem Leerlauf in erhöhte Drehzahl. Temperaturen pendeln um 70°C. Nach längerfristiger Belastung sinds auch mal 75°

Die Lüfter sind nicht laut! Aber eben das lauteste as mein PC im IDLE von sich gibt. Ich habe sie mit dem beigelegten Y-Kabel an den CPU Lüfter Port am MoBo angeschlossen. Laut dem Beipackzettel ist nun nur der Große PWM geregelt. Kein Schimmer ob der andere permanent voll läuft oder geregelt ist.


----------



## Mosed (30. Dezember 2020)

Es sollen beide PWM geregelt sein. Eventuell ist gemeint, dass nur von einem das Drehzahlsignal ausgelesen wird, wenn man das Y-Kabel nutzt?

Wie kann der Fuma 2 im Idle das Lauteste vom PC sein, wenn die Lüfter stehen? Oder wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

Bebo24 schrieb:


> Die Lüfer an meinem Fuma waren auch insgesamt recht gut. Aber es geht mir auch nicht um die Maximallautstärke der Lüfer, sondern um deren Geräusche wenn man sie stark runterregelt, wie es im Alltag ja auch meist der Fall ist. Und da haben zumindest meine Lüfter leider ein leichtes Klackergeräusch (wahrscheinlich vom Lüfterlager) gehabt. Die Noctuas (NF-P12x25 1300 redux) die ich jetzt habe, zeigen absolut keine Nebengeräusche und sind wahrscheinlich auch einen Tick wirkungsvoller (also bezüglich Luftdurchsatz/Drehzahl) als die mitgelieferten von Scythe. Der Noctua NF-A12x25 soll da sogar laut Tests noch um Einiges besser sein, aber der ist mit ca. 30 Euro pro Lüfter auch extrem teuer und den gibt es leider auch nur in diesen (in meinen Augen scheußlichen) rot-braun-Farbtönen von Noctua.


Achso also sind es eher Lagergeräusche, ja sowas kann man vorkommen.
Trotzdem würde ich nicht extra die teuren noctua dazu holen.....das sind 60€ mehr auf die 50€ für den Fuma! Dafür bekommt man schon ne anständige AIO und die sollte besser kühlen als das braune Fuma Gespann.



Mosed schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht auch Geschmackssache, aber 1,1 Sone ist nicht mehr angenehm leise, allerdings auch nicht laut.
> Oder anders: Bei größer/gleich 75% Lüfterdrehzahl müsste man den Fuma 2 aus einem sonst leisten PC raushöhren können und bei 100% ist der auf jeden Fall klar hörbar.
> Für Spielebetrieb wäre das angemessen/in Ordnung, für Leerlauf (mir) zu laut.
> 
> Laut PCGH Messung ist bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ja der Mugen 5 etwas besser, erst bei > 50% spielt der Fuma 2 seine Stärke aus. Aber in Normalbetrieb braucht man dessen Kühlleistung wohl eher nicht.


Im Leerlauf zu laut? Also eigentlich sollte man für Leerlauf keine 50% Lüfterdrehzahl benötigen, wenn doch läuft irgendetwas falsch.

Ich denke auch das beide pwm geregelt werden aber nur einer über den Splitter ausgelesen wird....ist ja auch ganz normal.
Werden beide Lüfter ausgelesen dann zeigt er dir nicht die richtige Geschwindigkeit an.


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## <Phoenix> (30. Dezember 2020)

Mosed schrieb:


> Wie kann der Fuma 2 im Idle das Lauteste vom PC sein, wenn die Lüfter stehen? Oder wo ist der Fehler?



Sie drehen bei mir im Idle. Habe ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert. 15% oder sowas in dem Dreh. ist aber kein Luftrauschen sondern eher das Motor und Lagergeräusch der Lüfter selbst.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (30. Dezember 2020)

Hmm krass, schlechte Charge erwischt? Oder sind die scythe alle so?


Liebe Grüße, Rick


----------



## Bebo24 (30. Dezember 2020)

<Phoenix> schrieb:


> Sie drehen bei mir im Idle. Habe ich mich noch nicht drum gekümmert. 15% oder sowas in dem Dreh. ist aber kein Luftrauschen sondern eher das Motor und Lagergeräusch der Lüfter selbst.


Das klingt eher nach großem Pech bei der Scythe-Lüfterlotterie. Ein sehr leises Klackern vom Lager ist bei 'Scythe wohl normal, mehr aber auch nicht.



Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Achso also sind es eher Lagergeräusche, ja sowas kann man vorkommen.
> Trotzdem würde ich nicht extra die teuren noctua dazu holen.....das sind 60€ mehr auf die 50€ für den Fuma! Dafür bekommt man schon ne anständige AIO und die sollte besser kühlen als das braune Fuma Gespann.



Zum einen geht es darum, dass man bei Noctua eben kein Glück braucht, um ein Exemplar ohne Lager- oder sonstige Nebengeräusche zu bekommen. Und zum Preis: ein NF-P12x25 1300 redux kostet ca. 13 Euro, zwei also 26 Euro -  das finde ich noch vertretbar. Und der NF-A12x25 ist mit 30 Euro wirklich teuer, von dem würde man aber auch nur einen verbauen und den 2. Lüfter am Fuma weglassen. Das sollte auch beim Fuma 2 wohl problemlos klappen, beim original Fuma habe ich das sogar mal gemessen, inwiefern der auch mit nur einem Lüfter ordentlich kühlt (siehe Kommentar #4 in meinem Lesertest zum Fuma).

Es kann gut sein, dass der Mugen 5 bei niedrigen Lüfterdrehzahlen (wegen günstigerer Lamellenanordnung für dieses Anwendungsszenario oder so) besser kühlt als der Fuma 2. Das Problem, dass der mitgelieferte Scythe-Lüfter evtl. leise klackert, hat der Mugen 5 aber auch


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Dezember 2020)

Mosed schrieb:


> Das klingt doch ganz gut.
> 
> Ich habe mir mal die Historie der Lüftertests angeschaut. Die Randbedingungen haben sich in der Zeit sicher geändert, aber der Mugen 5 hat seit 2017 immer die selben Werte, sollte also als Vergleichsbasis gut nutzbar sein.



Bei den Lautheitsmessungen gab es ungeplante Änderungen, sodass ich für Werte von vor 2018 keine Garantie geben kann (circa 1/3 der Nachgemessenen Werte wichen um mehr als ±0,1 Sone von den älteren ab, wobei Produkte mit mehreren Lüftern die größten Unterschiede verzeichnet haben), aber als Orientierungspunkt sind sie brauchbar. Das gleiche gilt somit auch für 1,0-Sone-Messungen, die eben ggf. 0,9- oder 1,1-Sone-Messungen waren. Meine Temperaturangaben kann man aber seit der 12/2014 1:1 vergleichen, übrigens auch übergreifend für Kompaktwasserkühlungen und Wasserkühlungskits. Die Wahl eines 150-W-TDP-/130-W-real-Prozessors war einfach ein Volltreffer und hat (außer einem Sockel-1151-Special für Mini-Kühler) bislang keine Anpassungen erfordert. 




Matze135 schrieb:


> Hat das schon jemand mit dem Broken 2 Ausprobiert ?
> Bin da auch gerade am Überlegen. Will mir auch eine 5900x kaufen und den Broken vielleicht Behalten.
> Das Mounting Kit hab ich schon hier liegen. Jetzt muß nur der CPU mal Lieferbar sein



Es gab den Brocken 2 auch als PCGH-Edition mit zwei leiseren Lüftern. Allerdings werden PCGH-Produkte aus Prinzip nicht von den Fachredakteuren getestet und Daniel hat meinem Wissen nach auch kein dauerhaftes Testprozedere, sondern macht nur Einzelvergleiche.




Bebo24 schrieb:


> Das klingt eher nach großem Pech bei der Scythe-Lüfterlotterie. Ein sehr leises Klackern vom Lager ist bei 'Scythe wohl normal, mehr aber auch nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem P12x25 1300 habe ich zwar auch die Beswertwertung im Bereich Nebengeräusche verpasst, aber andere Redux waren, im Gegensatz zu allen "vollwertigen" Noctuas (inkl. denen auf Luftkühlern), auch in meinen Tests auch mal nur "leise". Das ist zwar Kritik auf hohem Niveau, aber Scythes aktuelle Kaze Flex sind auch in der "fast unhörbar" Kategorie. Wenn man deren aus einem System heraushört, hat man entweder Pech gehabt oder verdammt empfindliche Ohren. (Und in letzterem Falle sind Redux eben auch keine Garantie für Unhörbarkeit.)
Aerodynamisch sind die klassischen Noctua übrigens allgemein ... klassisch. Während der NF-A12x25 weiterhin alles schlägt, lag der P12 redux mit 12,1 K bei 0,9 Sone deutlich hinter dem Kaze Flex mit 10,9 K bei 0,8 Sone.









						[PLUS] 24x 120mm-Lüfter im Test
					

Wir testen 11 neue Lüfter und vergleichen diese mit 13 älteren Modellen. Der Artikel stammt aus PC Games Hardware 09/2018.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Mosed (4. Januar 2021)

ok, aus einem anderen Beitrag kam heraus, dass die Lüftertests von Torsten (siehe EKF in der Zeitschrift) nicht mit den Einzelvergleichen von Daniel direkt vergleichbar sind. Daher kommt der Unterschied für die Maximallautstärke des Mugen 5 her.

In dem Vergleichsartikel zwischen Mugen 5 Standard und PCGH Version wurde der Standard mit 0,8 Sone gemessen, im EKF-Test aber mit 0,9 Sone. Also im direkten Vergleichstest 0,1 Sone niedriger.
Die PCGH-Version wurde im Vergleichsartikel mit 0,3 Sone gemessen, könnte daher beim Test von Torsten aber auch 0,1 Sone lauter gemessen werden und damit bei 0,4 Sone landen.
--> klar, könnte.

Das macht den Fuma 2 dann aber wieder interessanter als den Mugen 5 PCGH (für mich).


----------



## Albatros1 (4. Januar 2021)

Mosed schrieb:


> ok, aus einem anderen Beitrag kam heraus, dass die Lüftertests von Torsten (siehe EKF in der Zeitschrift) nicht mit den Einzelvergleichen von Daniel direkt vergleichbar sind. Daher kommt der Unterschied für die Maximallautstärke des Mugen 5 her.
> 
> In dem Vergleichsartikel zwischen Mugen 5 Standard und PCGH Version wurde der Standard mit 0,8 Sone gemessen, im EKF-Test aber mit 0,9 Sone. Also im direkten Vergleichstest 0,1 Sone niedriger.
> Die PCGH-Version wurde im Vergleichsartikel mit 0,3 Sone gemessen, könnte daher beim Test von Torsten aber auch 0,1 Sone lauter gemessen werden und damit bei 0,4 Sone landen.
> ...


War bei mir ebenso. Würde ihn wieder kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Januar 2021)

Bei Unterschieden von 0,1 Sone kann auch einfach die Messgenauigkeit zugeschlagen haben. Auf einfachem Wege gibt unser Messgerät nur Zehntel Sone aus und selbst bei perfekt gleichen Messbedingungen hat man durch die Kombination aus Messpräzision und Serienstreuung der Kühler beziehungsweise deren Drehzahl mindestens 0,05 Sone Varianz. Das würde selbst bei einheitlichem Messvorgehen locker für den Sprung von 0,33 Sone (gerundet: 0,3) auf 0,38 Sone (gerunder: 0,4) reichen. Da jeweils die Temperaturmessungen die gleiche Drehzahl genommen wird und die Gesamtbewertung außerdem auf allen Messungen aufbaut, über die sich Streuung rausmitteln, ist das für sich genommen kein Problem. Aber die übergreifende Vergleichbarkeit von Einzelmessungen steht halt nicht im Fokus.


----------



## Krautmausch (6. Januar 2021)

Es heißt übrigens Brocken (AF-Lüftkühler sind alle nach Bergen benannt), es sei denn, der Kühler ist "broken".


----------



## Mosed (6. Januar 2021)

Danke, habe es (teilweise) korrigiert.


----------



## Matze135 (3. März 2021)

Ich hab mir jetzt den 5800x geholt und hab das jetzt mal mit meinem Brocken 2 (mit einem Lüfter) Ausprobiert.
Ich habe jetzt keine Tests gemacht, sondern einfach nur bei meinem Alltag Sachen, auf die Temperatur Geachtet.
Wenn ich nur im Internetsurfe, ist der bei 40-50 Grad.
Bei meinen Spielen oder 3D Mark, war das höchste jetzt 82 Grad.


----------

